# شرح فيديو مبسط جدا للكربراتير بجميع حالاته



## محمود مشيمش (11 أبريل 2010)

فيديو الكربراتير الشيق وهذا الرابط http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p95ZNM24A


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي محمود


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 أبريل 2010)

محمود مشيمش قال:


> فيديو الكربراتير الشيق وهذا الرابط http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p95znm24a


أخي الكريم 
راجع الرابط ، واجعله مباشر للموضوع ، جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محمد أبو حطب (5 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جدا علي هل المجهود الكبير


----------

